# overnighter -Pelagic charters 8/17



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Just getting back into town this morning from Grand Isle. I was able to put a group together for an overnight trip this past weekend with the hopes of good weather and good fishing. Well, i at least got one of them! Friday evening at my buddies house boat it was slick as glass and beautiful. Woke up saturday morning to a stiff breeze and storms brewing. Talk about what the hell? Two of my crew were already down and one on the way from Teaxs and all the while it kept getting nastier and nastier. Met up with adam, aka tunahunter and I told him to hang tight while we check the weather. Made the decision to go for it and loaded up kenneth,adam and yes another adam. Cleared the pass and it kooked like i was headed into the berring sea during december! I made it about 25 miles and pulled back the reigns and said whooaaa boys. No more of that for this captain. We high-Tailed it for the barn in 35mph winds,rain and lightning. Made it back to the marina and told the boys, Let's fire up the grill and look at the situation again. Sat around awhile and grilled up some sausage on the boat and about 3:45 after checking the radar i said "Let's try again!" Cleared the pass again and i was glad to see the perfect storm had moved to the east. It was still pretty bumpy but we made our way to the tuna grounds slowly but surely and after about 
70 miles she cleared out nice and the moon was shining bright. We finally arrived at my destination in the dark and made a lap to see what was up. I didn't make it all the way around when a tuna shot in the air and kenneth threw a Frenzy popper to him and it was fish on! Boated that fish and put a live bait out only to have it last about as long as a Oreo in a kids hand! Adam quickly threw a popper while the other adam was fighting his first yellowfin and wham! double baby! This went on four a little over two hours and we completed a three man limit of 9 yellowfin tuna plus 5 blackfin. Louisiana adam took big fish honors with a solid 100lb.That fish came to the boat in five minutes and almost tried to amputate my arm in the process of gaffing him. All in all a great trip. Followed up the night bite with a little jigging in the morning for alamco and amberjack. All fish were caught with 80lb floro with mustad demon 8/0 circle hook with a hardtail and Frenzy poppers in blue. Most weird thing of the trip was catching a scamp grouper on a sabiki rig while baiting up. Never seen that before. Thanks again for the good time guys, look forward to doing it again. The weather still looks good despite the system in Florida. I still have some days open this month so Give me a call and come experience this kind of action for your self. 
Captain William Wall 
www.pelagicchartersllc.com


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

somebody had fun :bowdown


----------

